# Locate Link Browser in Outlook 2003



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

i noticed recently that when opening links in outlook emails it comes up with a box asking to locate the link browser and then opens up an IE browser with a blank page.
This only happens when i do not have an internet browser (Firefox, IE,etc) open already.

i followed the below steps to try to solve the problem:
==========================================================
Step 1: Go into My Computer either from the desktop or from the Start Menu.
Step 2: Go to the Tools menu and click Folder Options.
Step 3: Then click on the File Types tab and a list of registered file types Extensions and File Types will be there on your screen. Below Extensions column, find the entries with (NONE) and in that subset, find the entry under File Types named URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol.
Step 4: Click the Advanced option at the end of the window and after that click the Edit option.
Step 5: And then uncheck the DDE button. It is known as “Use DDE” and it’s checked by default setting.



Now click on Ok option and then Ok one more time and then close the window. Now it’s effective. Similar can be done with: URL: HyperText with Security. This is for HTTPS links.

Check if there’s nothing in the “Application used to perform action”, then click Browse and search the Firefox.exe application.

In the method above may not support Windows Vista,. In Vista, you have to remove some registry keys to get rid of the dialog box. Shown below is how to do it.

Step 1: Click Start, go to Run and enter in regedit. Or enter in regedit in the Instant Search Box and hit the Enter button.

Step 2: Move to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HTTP\shell\open\ddeexec registry key.

Step 3: Remove the “ddexec” registry key

Step 4: Do the same for the following keys:

“HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\HTTPS\shell\open\ddeexec”
“HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FirefoxURL\shell\open\ddeexec”
“HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FirefoxHTML\shell\open\ddeexec” 

==========================================================

i noticed i dont have 'URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol' file type. i did create a new one and went through the steps again. it still did not solve the issue.

i have run the following dll files:
regsvr32 Urlmon.dll 

regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll 

regsvr32 Shell32.dll 

regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll

regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll

regsvr32 Mshtml.dll

and still no luck.

....after a 'sfc /scannow' (and even a chkdsk)....no joy.
any suggestions?


----------

